# Montgomery Ward Open Road like new from 76, WIW?



## Cuda Cody (Aug 1, 2019)

It's like new condition and the original owner is saying it's been ridden maybe 5 to 6 miles tops since new.  What would be a fair offer to make on this bike?  Is is from 1976?


----------



## wheelbender6 (Aug 2, 2019)

Is that an Evel Knieval version? Hard to determine from that pic.


----------



## Cuda Cody (Aug 2, 2019)

I would guess it to be an Evel Knieval knock off version.  I didn't see anything that said "Evel Knieval" on it.


----------

